# Rifle



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Which would be the better rifle to purchase the remington 710 or the stevens 200 both would be 300 mag


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Stevens


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I personally would go with the remington. There is nothing wrong with stevens but they are just a little lower grade than remington, MOST of the time with guns you get what you pay for. not all the time but most of the time


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The Rem 710 was a good idea, bad product that has already been dropped for an upgraded model, the 770 I believe, which appears to have corrected the issues with the 710.

The Stevens is a cheapened up Savage that has had lots of good things said about it.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

codfish said:


> Which would be the better rifle to purchase the remington 710 or the stevens 200 both would be 300 mag


no question, stevens.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

stevens no doubt. I hate the rem 710. The stevens sell like hot cakes for a good reason, THEY SHOOT AWESOME

stevens may look ugly, but less problems then that 710 will give you.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

The stevens is a real rifle, a fantastic value, a true performer in the way of accuracy, function... the only thing it lacks is beauty & the 710 sure the hell doesn't have that on a stevens..


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I would never buy a 710! Just grab one and run the action a few times and you will see why! Plus, it has had many things wrong with the action and has had countless recalls on them. The latest recall is the safety.

If you do buy a 710 the best advice I can give you is tie a rope to it and use it as a trotline weight! :lol:


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

stevens


----------

